# Who is where on Sunday?



## WJenness (Feb 11, 2011)

Trying to get in one day this weekend... Saturday's out due to a conflict, so I'm looking at day-tripping on Sunday.

Candidates:

Loon (Pass)
SR (Pass)
Burke (Groupon)
K-Ton (K55 ticket)
Sugarbush (2 for 1)

-w


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 11, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Trying to get in one day this weekend... Saturday's out due to a conflict, so I'm looking at day-tripping on Sunday.
> 
> Candidates:
> 
> ...



I will not be at Sundown and will in fact be at Killington.:angry:


----------



## bigbog (Feb 11, 2011)

Sugarloaf


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 11, 2011)

Also Sugarloaf


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Trying to get in one day this weekend... Saturday's out due to a conflict, so I'm looking at day-tripping on Sunday.
> 
> Candidates:
> 
> ...



Go as far north as you can this week if you're looking for PDR


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2011)

Sugarbush


----------



## Puck it (Feb 11, 2011)

Painting the hallway.



But at Cannon on Saturday.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 11, 2011)

Mt Ellen at Sugarbush


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 19, 2011)

Was unsure about Sunday River, but now I feel better about it. I guess I better book my ticket before they charge $10 extra.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll be at Ski Sundown in New Hartford, Connecticut in the morning.


----------

